# Flushed transmissions



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

...


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

MAX ATF®*– SYNTHETIC AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION FLUID









I THINK I USED THAT PRIOR. NOT SURE THOUGH! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Completely different transmission but might want to peruse this thread for the Gen 1 Diesel Aisin transmission, a lot of good things to say about Amsoil.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...ion-fluid-diesel-aw-af-40-6-transmission.html


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

Amsoil for a transmission too?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Yes, Amsoil Signature Series Fuel-Efficent Synthetic Automatic Transmission Fluid has reportedly been working great for the diesel Aisin transmission...at least from what I'm reading on the Gen 1 Diesel thread posted by KpaxFAQ.

I ordered 9 qts and planned to follow the 3x fill/replace procedure before temps here in AZ shot up over 120 degrees. Hoping to get it done soon but no real relief in sight. May wait till September/October when it "cools" back down into the 90's LOL.

Hopefully XtremeRevolution can chime in with some input specific to your LTZ trans. Good Luck!


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

I sent XtremeRevolution an email, it was really late when I did. Fingers are crossed they get in touch with me!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

I think this is what I need?
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Remember if you plan on doing the Flush @ home you will need this, any model should work


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Remember if you plan on doing the Flush @ home you will need this, any model should work


Hmmmmm

https://youtu.be/4eTZA12YoBs

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

What's the difference between the 2 other than the $?
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

turbo96 said:


> Hmmmmm
> 
> https://youtu.be/4eTZA12YoBs
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Oh a Drain & Fill. I was gonna say as that machine is $4000


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Oh a Drain & Fill. I was gonna say as that machine is $4000


Lol![emoji2] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

turbo96 said:


> What's the difference between the 2 other than the $?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not an Amsoil expert but from other threads here I've read the difference between these two is mainly longer interval for the Signature Series.


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

Amsoil is probably the best you can get IMO, especially if you want to do it one time and forget about it for a while, but I just use Dexron VI, and do a drain and fill about ever 30k miles, (40-45k miles will work also). Have never had any issues. No need to flush as long as you use Dex VI. If I were going to use Amsoil, I would pump out all the Dex VI in the tranny using the procedure that is on this forum, before adding Amsoil. I think you will need 12-16 quarts of Amsoil to do a proper flush and fill. No big deal draining and refilling these tranny's. Takes me about 10-15 minutes. Just put back in what you drain out, that way it is always at the right level, unless you have a tranny leak. For me it is exactly 4.5 quarts every time I drain it. Now the way I do it does not get all the fluid out at one time, only about a 1/3 of it, as the whole system holds about 12 quarts if memory serves me. By doing it my way it still does a good job, as every 30k miles 4.5 quarts of older fluid is replaced with 4.5 quarts of new. Since it is so easy, I will continue to use the Dex VI fluid as I have been. Lots of different ideas on how to properly do a tranny fluid change on these cars on here, but several do it my way, and none of us have ever had a tranny problem. I do this with my 08' Honda Civic also, just drain and refill with Honda tranny fluid only. I've done it every 20-25k miles, and this is even what the manual states to do with it. It is right at 3 quarts every time I do it. Never an issue with it either.


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

Now I'm leaning towards what GM puts in it @ $3.20/qt. I don't drive a bunch & my buddy is a master tech there. 
I struggle to put on 16,000mi a year!
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

Since I've bought the car on 10/21/2016, I've put on a whopping 9,209mi. I know, I need to drive more! ! !

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

turbo96 said:


> Since I've bought the car on 10/21/2016, I've put on a whopping 9,209mi. I know, I need to drive more! ! !
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


That is lot of miles! I've got a 93' GMC Sierra, bought new in fall of 92' that has 114k miles on it, which is less than 5k/yr, and a 11' GMC Sierra bought new in fall of 10' that just turned 41k miles. I put most of my miles on my little Honda Civic driving to and from work.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/129-...5-how-automatic-transmission-fluid-flush.html


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

winks79 said:


> That is lot of miles! I've got a 93' GMC Sierra, bought new in fall of 92' that has 114k miles on it, which is less than 5k/yr, and a 11' GMC Sierra bought new in fall of 10' that just turned 41k miles. I put most of my miles on my little Honda Civic driving to and from work.



5+(41/7?) + ? =10.86k + ?k 
And you think I have a lot of miles. Do the math! [emoji2] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I heard they have a machine that does all this now. Reminds me what the young kids do at College with beer


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

Yeah they do!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

As an example, previously posted.
I guess they're only ~$4,000.
[emoji2] 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

turbo96 said:


> 5+(41/7?) + ? =10.86k + ?k
> And you think I have a lot of miles. Do the math! [emoji2]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Yeah, I was being a little sarcastic. I was talking about how many average miles were put on each individual vehicle. I don't drive the trucks very much at all. Most of those miles were put on them when they were new. The last few years I've put less than 2k/yr on the 11' model, and the 93' is lucky to have 1k/yr put on it. The Cruze is a 13' model, bought for my daughter, it is already in the mid 70's, bought new in fall of 12'. My son just turned 16, and wants the 93', so I will imagine it will get a little more of a workout. :biggrin:


----------

